# MEGAPLAZA EN LIMA.



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*EN LIMA DECIDI IR AL CONO NORTE Y ES QUE YA CONOCIA SI NO ES TODO ENTONCES LA MAYORIA DE CENTROS COMERCIALES PERO ME FALTABA EL FAMOSO MEGAPLAZA, ASI QUE LE HECHE GASOLINA AL CARRO DE MI PRIMO Y NOS QUITAMOS AL MEGAPLAZA......Y AQUI HAY FOTOS CREO QUE ES LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE SE MUESTRA EN EL FORO O ME EQUIVOCO? Y PARA REMATE AL IGUAL QUE EN OTROS MALLS NO DEJAN TOMAR FOTOS A LAS INSTALACIONES*
































































*EL BOULEVARD PRINCIPAL*



















*EL PATIO DE COMIDAS.*










*HORA PUNTA¡¡¡¡¡*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow que tal afluencia de gente.. gracias por las fotos, siquiera de esa forma conosco este mall.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Libidito, excelentes las fotos, en realidad Kametza también le tomó fotos a este lugar, están en su thread de "Andando por Lima", pero igual algunos de los ángulos que tú tomaste son diferentes, así que se complementan muy bien. 

He tenido la oportunidad de visitar este mall, y me quedé ¡wow! de ver tanto movimiento, tanta gente, y en el camino, incluso, había cantidad de institutos, establecimientos comerciales, hoteles (bueno, la mayoría eran pequeños, jeje), etc. Realmente es todo un boom el cono norte. :yes:

¡Saludossssss y gracias por las fotos! :cheers2:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Estan bakanes tus fotos Libidito no seràn las primeras que se muestran en el foro pero se agradece mostrarnola una vez mas (Markos había colgado algunas fotos del Mega). Bueno y que te pareciò ??? yo vivo de ahi unos 5 minutos en combi jejeje Salu2!! :colgate:


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

que buenas las fotos... lastima que no te hayan permitido tomar mas fotos (aunque se supone q eras nuestro espia profesionsal, por lo visto se perdio el feeling... xD)


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Too muy desordenad y confuso,me da dolor d cabeza cuando voy a lugares asi tan congestionados!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bueno k bien k se haya mostrado antes....y la verdad que me sorprendio como dice CANELITA la cantidad de gente que hay en ese lugar¡¡¡ POR DIOS¡¡¡¡ muchisima gente....la verdad que ni en el Jockey ni en Larcomar vi tanta gente......pero me da gusto pues el movimiento es sinonimo de que la economia anda por buen rumbo.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya c para nunca ir jiji


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*LIBIS QUE BUENAS FOTOS, QUE GRANDE ESTE CENTRO COMERCIAL, DICEN QUE ES EL MÁS GRANDE DEL PERÚ? TAMBIÉN ESTÁN HACIENDO UNO EN EL SUR CREO, QUE DICEN QUE SERÁ EL MÁS GRANDE DE TODOS?
DICEN QUE EL NORTE DE LIMA ES EL MÁS PUJANTE HOY EN DÍA, MAS QUE EL SUR, INCLUSIVE HE ESCUCHADO QUE ESTE CENTRO COMERCIAL VENDE MUCHA MÁS QUE EL JOCKEY PLAZA. LIBIS, ESO SÍ, NO TE DEJAN TOMAR FOTOS DENTRO DE LAS TIENDAS, PERO SÍ DE LOS SITIOS DE COMIDA.*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me hubiera gustado ver mas fotos pero esta bien de todos modos... Cuanta gente por ahi, que apretado !!!

La facha del mall luce bastante aceptable. Buenas fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wow.. cuanta gente, me pregunto cuanta sera la afluencia por semana. Deberían no se arreglar de mejor forma las partes aledañas y tb hacer algo por el tráfico que me imagino que debe ser terrible a las horas punta. El megaplaza me parece de diseño simple, espero que siga expandiendose.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Yo pienso que hay harta afluencia de público porque es el unico centro comercial del cono norte, en cuanto abran nuevos me imagino que la afluencia será menor.

Cheveres fotos libidito, que j*da eso de que no te dejan tomar fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahh caramba.. ha cambiado un poco la parte donde está el cine...

Libidito sigue habiendo ese pub tipo mexicano ???

Chèveres tus fotos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No se ve mal, aunque... ir un día con tanto calor y tanta gente, se me hace un poco incómodo. De todas formas el megaplaza se ve interesante. Buenas fotos


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sippp.......................en Enero fui al Sodimac del Megaplaza y luego nos dimos una vueltita por Tottus...............Por dios!!!! que cantidad de gente!!!!! Uno no deja de sorprenderse por la enorme cantidad de gente que hay en todos los comercios del megaplaza..................ya habian terminado el Pardo´s chicken, muy linda arquitectura y decoración....nada que envidiar a algún local miraflorino y ya estaban por terminar nada menos que la sucursal del HSBC y también se venía nada menos que también un Adidas Center.............definitivamente Lima Norte ya dejó de ser el "cono" como antes se le llamaba.................lo único lamentable, que lo arruina como siempre, el caos vehicular provocado por los taxis y las combis..........................


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No le llegaste a tomar fotos al segundo nivel? 

Igual están chéveres las fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> No le llegaste a tomar fotos al segundo nivel?
> 
> Igual están chéveres las fotos.


El segundo Nivel aun no abre al menos estaban cerradas las tiendas, la seguridad es mayor y hay tiendas como Adidas,Perfumerias,Nike,etc.....Tiendas mas caras.......Tiene un tragaluz en el centro y esta pintado de color Durazno.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ahh caramba.. ha cambiado un poco la parte donde está el cine...
> 
> Libidito sigue habiendo ese pub tipo mexicano ???
> 
> Chèveres tus fotos.



No vi el pub tipo mexicano supongo que ya no esta....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> *Me hubiera gustado ver mas fotos *pero esta bien de todos modos... Cuanta gente por ahi, que apretado !!!
> 
> La facha del mall luce bastante aceptable. Buenas fotos.


:rant:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sound. said:


> Yo pienso que hay harta afluencia de público porque es el unico centro comercial del cono norte, en cuanto abran nuevos me imagino que la afluencia será menor.
> 
> Cheveres fotos libidito, que j*da eso de que no te dejan tomar fotos.


Bueno en los cruces de Izaguirre y la Panamericana Norte esta el Royal Plaza, donde esta Metro, Cineplanet, Mc Donalds, ademas de un centro Bancario, tambien sta Celima creo e Hiraoka. 
Y en Comas por ejemplo esta Metro, Plaza Vea y Eco.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Asu machu !! tanta gente?? como sera en navidad , año nuevo. :nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

libidito said:


> *Y AQUI HAY FOTOS CREO QUE ES LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE SE MUESTRA EN EL FORO O ME EQUIVOCO? Y PARA REMATE AL IGUAL QUE EN OTROS MALLS NO DEJAN TOMAR FOTOS A LAS INSTALACIONES*


Yo ya había puesto =P! JEJEJE! Pero tú le has tomado a otras partes ! 

Le hubieses tomado al 2º piso LibiditO!! Hay algunas tiendas interesantes!


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

El Megaplaza es bien chévere pero lo que no me gusta es la zona en la que se encuentra aunque más abajito creo que está el Royal Plaza ¿no?.

Lo que si me gusta es la avenida es recontra ancha.


----------



## dldzoids (Apr 2, 2007)

Cheveres las fotos! Existe algun thread que muestre todos o la gran mayoria de centros comerciales (malls) de Lima?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ aun no, no esta mala la idea

muy buenas las fotos del mega plaza, q manera de haber gente el cono norte necesita otro mall


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesante el movimiento de gente y parece que hay más tiendas de las que creía.
Ir en verano a ese lugar? Sería toda una aventura.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Asu machu !! tanta gente?? como sera en navidad , año nuevo. :nuts:


Ni te imaginas .. es una odisea, y eso que hay gente (como yo) que prefiere ir al Centro de Lima.

Tengo entendido que en el cruce de Tomàs Valle y Panamericana Norte esta proyectado hacerse un centro comercial, ahora que si le dan una buena suma de dinero a la Rex para que desocupe y se largue a otra parte donde no afecte a los lugareños (por las emisiones tòxicas y tambienxq siempre ando escuchando que se hacen fiestas de cumbia-folckloricas) facil puede estar en el mapa otro punto comercial, ademas de liquidar al terminal de Fiori y su centro comercial venido a menos. Ojalà que se pueda llevar a cabo ello.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Como dijo Libidito un buen indice  algo que se da en todo el Perú


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

libidito said:


> *
> 
> EL PATIO DE COMIDAS.
> 
> ...


*

esta bueno el Centro Comercial...y si lo conoci hace 2 años cuando fui al Peru...lo unico que no me gusta es la entrada.....

a una cosa mas......esa chica que sale en la foto con la boca abierta:lol::lol: la conozco..estoy seguro que es la misma persona que estoy pensando ( a menos que sea conocida de Libidito) por que ella trabaja ahi en ese shopping center.*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jassan03 said:


> esta bueno el Centro Comercial...y si lo conoci hace 2 años cuando fui al Peru...lo unico que no me gusta es la entrada.....
> 
> a una cosa mas......esa chica que sale en la foto con la boca abierta:lol::lol: la conozco..estoy seguro que es la misma persona que estoy pensando (* a menos que sea conocida de Libidito*) por que ella trabaja ahi en ese shopping center.


No la conosco....yo fui solo con mis primos.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *LIBIS QUE BUENAS FOTOS, QUE GRANDE ESTE CENTRO COMERCIAL, DICEN QUE ES EL MÁS GRANDE DEL PERÚ? TAMBIÉN ESTÁN HACIENDO UNO EN EL SUR CREO, QUE DICEN QUE SERÁ EL MÁS GRANDE DE TODOS?
> DICEN QUE EL NORTE DE LIMA ES EL MÁS PUJANTE HOY EN DÍA, MAS QUE EL SUR, INCLUSIVE HE ESCUCHADO QUE ESTE CENTRO COMERCIAL VENDE MUCHA MÁS QUE EL JOCKEY PLAZA. LIBIS, ESO SÍ, NO TE DEJAN TOMAR FOTOS DENTRO DE LAS TIENDAS, PERO SÍ DE LOS SITIOS DE COMIDA.*


No creo el centro Comercial que más factura es el Jockey Plaza con casi 500 millones dólares al año, le sigue el Mega Plaza Norte y Plaza San Miguel con mas de 300 millones de dólares al año...Además el Jockey Plaza antes de fin de año va a duplicar su oferta comercial, así que se han puesto la meta de facturar mas de 1000 millones de dólares.....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Mejor de lo que me esperaba. El estacionamiento me pareció un poco chico. Lo que no me gustó es el tráfico que causa el mall en la Panamericana Norte. Deberían hacer algo, ensanchar las pista, hacer un paso a desnivel, una via expresa en ese tramo , etc .


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que el Mall sigue creciendo. Buenas fotos, que pena que no dejen tomar fotos por dentro.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

que buenas fotos  el mega plaza de hecho ha acmabiado para mejor la zona


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Mejor de lo que me esperaba. El estacionamiento me pareció un poco chico. Lo que no me gustó es el tráfico que causa el mall en la Panamericana Norte. Deberían hacer algo, ensanchar las pista, hacer un paso a desnivel, una via expresa en ese tramo , etc .


el mismo año ke se inauguro la municipalidad presento un proyecto de bypass den la zona y todo pero quedo en nada =/


----------



## eltiger25 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bonito el mega Plaza, se dice que en chiclayo en el hipodrmo van hacer el megaplaza


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

gracias Libidito.....ayer no pude terminar de ver la pagina .... bonitas fotos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> el mismo año ke se inauguro la municipalidad presento un proyecto de bypass den la zona y todo pero quedo en nada =/


Hay un by pass pero es del carril del fondo (en donde no se ve tanto tráfico ).


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

XDDDDDD Chvrs las fotos, pero cuando decian que se veia bastante gente, pues, la verdad que a mi me parecio poca gente. Mas gente hay plan de 4 de la tarde hasta 7 de la noche, donde no encuentras lugar ni para estacionar ni para dar cinco pasos seguidos antes de dejar pasar a alguien.

Y concuerdo con todos cuando dicen que el paradero es un caos. En especial por los carros que van Pro-San Diego y los que van Zapallal-Ancon, se demoran como 10 minutos plantados esperando a llenarse para recien salir. 

PD. Hay un proyecto de hacer un ovalo en el cruce de Tomas Valle con la Panamericana, hoy vi un cartel en el lugar anunciando la obra "pronto".


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

El Mega Plaza ha mejorado. Esto se ve reflejado en su segundo nivel donde está Bohemia y hay tiendas como AbOriginal, Adidas o RKF. El primer nivel sigue igual, pero me imagino que mejorará para estar al nivel del segundo.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Bueno, definitivamente creo que ha mejorado, la ùltima vez que fui (vale decir hace 2 semanas atràs aprox) lo encontrè mejor, el 2do nivel es amplio, no tanta afluencia de pùblico como el 1er nivel, seguramente por que faltan abrir algunas tiendas, lo malo es la salida, demasiado congestionamiento...:bash:*


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Pucha!*** ... hace tiempo que no voy para allá ... veo que todas los locales están ocupados y como siempre hay harta gente ... no se que esperan para hacer más centros comerciales en el cono norte ... el de Comas va a ser un golazo de media cancha ...


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Si hacen uno en Comas, que no sea en los cerros!! Esos lugares ya fueron ocupados por Metro, Max, Plaza Vea y Cineplanet.


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

se ve bien el mega plaza, pero la salida es horrorosa muy estrecha la pista, quisiera conocerlo


----------



## giansito (Mar 4, 2008)

es bonito este mega plaza solo:lol: que las pocas veces ke lo he visitado parecia mercado estaba full gente¡¡¡


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Jean_Pierre said:


> Si hacen uno en Comas, que no sea en los cerros!! Esos lugares ya fueron ocupados por Metro, Max, Plaza Vea y Cineplanet.


Qué cosa!!!???

Nunca había sabido de Metro, Max, Plaza Vea o Cineplanet en los cerros.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

kikethegreat said:


> se ve bien el mega plaza, pero la salida es horrorosa *muy estrecha la pista*, quisiera conocerlo


La Avenida Alfredo Mendiola es bastante amplia, lo que si está re-mal es la mini-veredita que tiene en la salida y el puente peatonal que pese a que lo han ampliado es insuficiente en horas pico.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Qué cosa!!!???
> 
> Nunca había sabido de Metro, Max, Plaza Vea o Cineplanet en los cerros.


Anda por Comas, estan justo en las faldas de los cerros por la zona de Pascana.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Qué cosa!!!???
> 
> Nunca había sabido de Metro, Max, Plaza Vea o Cineplanet en los cerros.


Px ahora ya lo sabes Luis Angel, hay 2 metros, 1 plaza Vea y 1 Cine Planet ... el unico que esta cerca de mi jaux es un Metro en la Av Universitaria .. los demàs estan en la Av Tùpac Amaru ... mucha vaina ir pa arriba, a las justas voy a pagar a la municipalidad y bueno a los bancos tambien ... aunque ahora ya estan construyendo la nueva sede mas cerca a la Av Universitaria. :banana: jejeje.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

OT: ^^ El Centro Civico por Santa Luzmila¿? Tambien van a construir por ahi la nueva sede de la Policia de Emergencia Comas-Carabayllo. Como me hubiera gustado que Saldaña viviera en Los Olivos, pero bueno.......... hno:hno:hno:

En el tema sobre las nuevas construcciones de Lima deje fotos del segundo nivel cuando recien estaba abriendo, voy a buscarlas.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Aca estan las fotos, las encontre en la pag. 57 sobre Lima. La mayoria de tiendas ya estan abiertas, aunque aun faltan tiendas como Marathon o Puma. Adidas, cada vez que voy, para llena que ni ganas de entrar da.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jean_Pierre said:


> OT: ^^ El Centro Civico por Santa Luzmila¿? Tambien van a construir por ahi la nueva sede de la Policia de Emergencia Comas-Carabayllo. Como me hubiera gustado que Saldaña viviera en Los Olivos, pero bueno.......... hno:hno:hno:


Ajam ... yo vivo por una urbanizaciòn aledaña a Sta Luzmila, y bueno si Saldaña esta haciendo eso es porque ya hubo un intento de separatismo de parte de los vecinos ... me incluyo ... ya que todos los arbitrios pagados y demàs no se veìan reflejados en el cuidado de estas urbanizaciones ... si no mas arriba ... hasta se presentò un proyecto para crear en distrito de "Las Gardenias" ... pero quedò en intenciòn ... ahora ya se esta poniendo pilas ... porque cerca esta la zona especial (donde yo estoy viviendo actualmente) que esta en litigio con Los Olivos ... asi que ... ya veremos como queda esto.

En las fotos del 2do nivel se ve que aùn no estan instalados todos los negocios ... ojalà que ya pronto empiecen a operar. Salu2 Jean Pierre


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Esas fotos son de enero, por eso es que se ven asi las tiendas.

En litigio con Los Olivos¿? Pero si somos el distrito "Sin fronteras" XDDDDD (por eso andan en problemas con Independencia, Puente Piedra, SMP,.......). Y eso de Las Gardenias era el que unian las partes bajas de Independencia, SMP y Comas¿? 

Fotos de la construcción de Mega Plaza en su misma pagina web: http://www.megaplaza.com.pe/asisehizo.htm


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Estan buenas las fotos del segundo nivel.....gracias por enriquecer mi thread


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jean_Pierre said:


> En litigio con Los Olivos¿? Pero si somos el distrito "Sin fronteras" XDDDDD (por eso andan en problemas con Independencia, Puente Piedra, SMP,.......). Y eso de Las Gardenias era el que unian las partes bajas de Independencia, SMP y Comas¿?


Mmmm hasta donde yo supe ... ya que la mamá de mi pata fue la que movilizó todo ello ... px "Las Gardenias" se integraría por toda la partes bajas de Comas .... Sta Luzmila, Sta Isolina, San Eugenio, parte del Parral, Lo que es Retablo ... y no se que otras mas ... al ultimo ... la seño se quitó a Caracas :nuts:
y todo se quedó en el Limbo.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Ah ya veo, si es el proyecto que estoy imaginando pues incluia casi todo Comas, parte de Independencia (por el Establo creo) y la parte de San German, Gamarra, Mayolo y esas zonas. Osea que Megaplaza (volviendo al tema) tambien quedaba dentro de su jurisdiccion.

Si era asi, le quitaban todas las luces de Lima Norte a Los Olivos, osea que menos mal que no fue XDDDDD

Ando buscando mejores fotos del segundo nivel, sino encuentro sera motivo para ir a tomar fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jean_Pierre said:


> Ah ya veo, si es el proyecto que estoy imaginando pues incluia casi todo Comas, parte de Independencia (por el Establo creo) y la parte de San German, Gamarra, Mayolo y esas zonas. Osea que Megaplaza (volviendo al tema) tambien quedaba dentro de su jurisdiccion.


Quien sabe ... eso ya fue ... lo que si no me gusta es el nombre del distrito.
Aunque creo que tiene que ver con el nombre de un distrito de Junin ... se llama Comas tambien.

Hasta había una frase graciosa: Comas o no comas, siempre punk :lol:



Jean_Pierre said:


> Si era asi, le quitaban todas las luces de Lima Norte a Los Olivos, osea que menos mal que no fue XDDDDD


:lol: si px OBVIO .... la verdad que eso de hacer retazos de distritos tampoco me cuadra ... pero bueh ... ya pasó ... ahora se nota que hay cambios por Comas ... a lo menos en la parte baja donde vivo yo ... cerca de mi jaux esta la nueva UCH (Universidad de Ciencias y Humanidades) y la UCV (Universidad Cesar Vallejo) ... aunque ya no se si pertenecen a Comas o a Los Olivos .... igual se estan esmerando en arreglar la zona.

Esperamos tus fotos del 2do nivel del Mega.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

UCV ps!! Toda la vida!! XDDDDD Y eso es Los Olivos, Comas empieza mas alla todavia, como 2 cuadras mas arriba. XDDDD 

Y Comas esta muchisimo mejor, con los arreglos que le ha dado a las bermas centrales de la Universitaria y la Tupac Amaru se ven mejor esas avenidas que antes eran todas deserticas.

Y mis fotos de Mega estan para el lunes, ya que quiero ir mñn que hay bastante gente y se vea en su real dimension.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jean_Pierre said:


> UCV ps!! Toda la vida!! XDDDDD Y eso es Los Olivos, Comas empieza mas alla todavia, como 2 cuadras mas arriba. XDDDD


Ayer estuve viendo planos de las calles y si ps ... hay una delimitación rara ... en fin ... bueno si estan haciendo algo por Comas junto con apoyo de La Telefónica. Esperamos tus fotos!!!


----------



## loqueandome (Jul 24, 2008)

honestamente el megaplaza sera exitoso ,pero es un mall que esteticamente no me gusta,empezando por esa entrada con esos fierros mmm,y el max por fuera parece un circo de barrio con anuncios en toda su fachada,y con estas ampliaciones estan reduciendo bastante los espacios libres,pero si es exitoso me imagino que es porque hacia falta un centro comercial grande por esa zona,porque si al frente tuviese uno mejor realizado pienso que no seria tan exitoso...igual bienvenida la inversion.


----------

